# SD9ve



## AmericanPride816 (Sep 1, 2019)

Just want to start out saying I have never had an issue with my smith & wesson until this morning. I live in a small town with a high crime rate! I was getting ready for work and was doing my normal morning routine, make coffee, take a shower etc, I heard rattling noises coming from the back door TAKE NOTE ITS 4am suns just kinda starting to peek, I seen 2 figures at the back door , the door handle began to turn once they realized it was locked I heard a kick THEY WAS KICKING IN MY DOOR, I suddenly grab my sweet smith & wesson SD9VE and let off one round as soon as the door swings open, I was using holo tips home defense rounds, after my first round the gun had a failure to feed and the gun jammed, and I’ve said earlier I have never had an issue with my firearm, after the first shot and the jam happened the 2 hooded black male went off fleeing, no one was killed or injured thank God but if it weren’t for my SD9ve I might not be here today I’m not worried about the jam too much I see it as God didnt want no one dead today, it’s so important to always have a firearm on you at all times YES guns can be dangerous but they do save lives, I carry mines around everywhere even in my own home, if my SD9ve wasn’t on my hip and in the gun safe when them thugs kicked my door, who knows what would of happened cuz God knows I wouldn’t of been able to reach the safe. Take this into consideration to all the people who wanna ban guns, us as gun owners do cherish our right to bear arms we really do, there’s nothing than that great feeling when your background check comes back clean from the good ol FBI and says aye man ain’t America sweet, we see ur not insane or a threat so okay have your RIGHT TO BEAR ARMS


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Paragraphing can be your friend.
Paragraphs make it easier for people to read what you've written.

I'm glad that you're safe.
Now, change to different ammunition. And test it, before you stake your life on it.
.


----------



## AmericanPride816 (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you sir I will definitely take your advice!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Sorry for the late response but this reminded me about the importance to completely test your self defense ammo. I am very glad that you had no injuries. Glad you had access to your weapon. Very good lesson for many of us. Having the firearm at the ready may have saved your life. Nothing wrong with using your range ammo until you decide on the self defense round that works with your SD9ve. Good luck testing your carry ammo and be safe.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

As Steve said, check your ammo.
I would suggest a good cleaning, you said it was on your hip.
I have seen too many firearms left in a sock drawer or a holster and it has been neglected dry and dirty.
I regularly clean mine and I know I will get beat up for this, but I am old school and run my semi's wet.
For me I have a j-frame always near.
Glad you came out a winner.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

If you find while testing your current home defense rounds, that they function properly at the range with no jams, it may well be that in all the excitement you failed to maintain a proper grip and limp wristed your weapon causing the malfunction. (Hey it happens). I'm glad you came out on top in this situation and hope you are never put into that position again.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I have two 2nd gen VE's and they will eat anything I feed them, seems like the SDve should do the same.


----------

